# Geralt of Rivia vs. Altair and Ezio



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 8, 2011)

Location: Open Courtyard of a castle

Scenario 1: Geralt knows they are coming, but cannot see them yet. All have 10 minutes of prep.

Scenario 2: Geralt can see them, they are 20m distance from each other.


----------



## OS (Jun 8, 2011)

who is Geralt?


----------



## Yak (Jun 9, 2011)

I think Geralt has faced worse than those two, really. Plus, going by his Witcher-mutation he should also be stronger and faster than either of Altair and Ezio. The guy is literally superhuman.

Scenario 1 likely goes to the Assassins due to prep and teamwork but in an open battle where he can already see them, I doubt they'd win. You using the game version, btw? Or are you including movie and novel feats as well?


----------



## Wutani (Jun 9, 2011)

Scenario 1 goes to Geralt with little-no difficulty.

Scenario 2 is a stomp in Geralt's favour if he can see you then you are pretty much dead.


----------



## Yak (Jun 9, 2011)

Wutani said:


> Scenario 1 goes to Geralt with little-no difficulty.
> 
> Scenario 2 is a stomp in Geralt's favour if he can see you then you are pretty much dead.



Yeah, I actually thought that too, by now but wanted to wait if there would be further replies before reevaluating my previous statements.

I didn't count in Witcher magic for example, and there is really no way for the two assassins to deal with the various effects of Aard, Axii, Ignii and Yrden.

Also, it doesn't really matter whether he can see the two in the first scenario or not; Geralt has noticed Sco'iathel who were out of sight hiding in the woods merely by listening to their breathing, even identifying that one of his pursuers was sick. Its nearly impossible for them to not make a sound while approaching him and he can even deflect projectiles with his sword.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Jun 9, 2011)

The only way for the Assassins to win is to shoot Geralt from a distance. Or use any piece of Eden, papal staff or the Apple either would allow them to win.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 9, 2011)

If the assassins have all the pieces of eden so far this might be a match but if geralt is superhuman how can they compete?


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Jun 9, 2011)

I really don't think either assassins can be classed as humans. They do have in humane stamina,strength and perception.
Also being desendant of gods/elder races should help.

The apple can equalise this match.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 9, 2011)

What if we include all of the items of Eden, that aren't completely hax (Not an expert on AC), and Geralt gets to prep with any witcher potion he wants, or multiple potions.

Also, I never knew he had superhuman strength, just speed. I guess I was wrong?


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 9, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> What if we include all of the items of Eden, that aren't completely hax (Not an expert on AC), and Geralt gets to prep with any witcher potion he wants, or multiple potions.
> 
> Also, I never knew he had superhuman strength, just speed. I guess I was wrong?



All items is potential for rape actually, the apple is extreme in its brokenness, perhaps just equalizing speed would help but I dont know how strong geralt is.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 9, 2011)

I just figured he was something like peak physical strength.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 9, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> I just figured he was something like peak physical strength.



That's tough, if he's peak strength then speed being equal might lead him to losing to just one of the assassins as they are both superhuman in as much as that...if only slightly


----------

